# Sun and Scale Campaign



## Oberton (Jan 27, 2002)

Sun & Scale

Our adventure begins with the party en route to the Western Continent sailing towards the small peninsula kingdom of Meriador aboard Captain Blithe’s ship the Osprey.  To the group’s amazement and relief the entire trip was uneventful, but it did allow several of the passengers to meet and discover they had similar plans upon arrival at the Capital city of Gondrake.  

This story hour takes place in the world of SUN and SCALE crafted by Wolfgang Baur and published by Gaslight Press.


----------



## Oberton (Jan 27, 2002)

*Persona*

Persona’s

1. Charity Heron
Class: Paladin  Level:1 Race: Human  Alignment: LG
Patron/Deity: Talios  Age: 19 Gender: Female  Height 6’0”
Hair: Platinum  Eyes: Lt Grey  Skin: Pale
Str: 15 Dex: 12 Con: 10 Int: 10 Wis: 14 Chr: 14
HP: 10  AC: 15 Melee Base: +1 Ranged Base: +1 Init: +1

Equipment:
Great Sword, Long Bow, Dagger

Skills: 
Diplomacy: 3 , Handle Animal: 4, Heal: 5, Knowledge (Reg): 2, Ride: 5
Experience: 630 needed 1000
Lang: Common
Class & Racial Abilities: Detect Evil, Divine Grace,Lay on Hands X2, Divine Health
Feats: Power Attack, Cleave







  Charity Heron comes from a noble family on the Eastern Continent, unfortunately she finds herself in the position of trying to save what she can of the families title and claim to nobility.  Her father, who has a considerable problem with gambling, has lost most of the families holdings on the mainland.  Her father having realized what he had done pulled one last favor to get his hands on one of the last few charters that the Sun Emperor Valon was granting to adventuresome souls who wished to help reestablish the Sun Empires hold on the Western Lands.  Although her family name implies a direct relationship to the Emperor Rotan Heron, the founder of the Sun Empire, none believe this and thus the noble family lives in relative obscurity. 

Charity Heron herself is a young unsure leader.  Her faith in Talios keeps her going day to day allowing her to bring change to peoples lives even though she might not see it at this time.  Arriving to these lands and leading an expedition into the Snowreach Mountains will prove her most challenging endeavor yet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Poxillomar Ankesters
Class: Fighter  Level:1 Race: Human  Alignment: CN
Patron/Deity:  		  Age: 24 Gender: Male  Height 5’6”
Hair: Black  Eyes: Lt Grey  Skin: Pale
Str: 10 Dex: 17 Con: 12 Int: 13 Wis: 12 Chr: 10
HP: 11  AC: 16 Melee Base: +1 Ranged Base: +4 Init: +3

Equipment:
Spiked Chain, Club, Longbow, Chain Shirt

Skills: 
Climb:4, Jump:4, Swim: 4, Tumble:5
Experience: 830 needed 1000
Lang: Common, Draconic (learned in prison)
Class & Racial Abilities:

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Expertise, Weapon Finesse (Spiked Chain)


Not much can be said about this retched soul.  He would prey upon the weak and seemed to be spiraling out of control.  Eventually, he accosted a young lady and had his pleasures much to her disagreement.  In the end, she found herself attracted to him because of his dangerous side.  Her father being a minor noble pulled a few strings and had Poxillomar Ankesters arrested and placed in a dungeon.  Here he was forgotten for two years and began to wonder if he was going to be left here to die.  Fortunately, for the young lad his internment was coming to an end.  The father of the young girl wanted to make sure the boy did not chase his daughter down again arranged for the troublesome lad to be set free aboard the Osprey heading to the western continent with the explicit warning not to return. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Leif Richard
Class: Bard  Level:1 Race: Human  Alignment: CG
Patron/Deity:  		  Age: 16 Gender: Male  Height 5’10”
Hair: Black  Eyes: Lt Grey  Skin: Pale
Str: 11 Dex: 15 Con: 10 Int: 10 Wis: 11 Chr: 16
HP: 6  AC: 15 Melee Base: +0 Ranged Base: +2 Init: +2

Equipment:
Long Bow, Lt Mace, Dagger, Studded Leather

Skills: 
Bluff: 7, Gather Info: 7, Listen: 4, Perform (Signing): 7, Tumble: 6
Experience: 530 needed 1000
Lang: Common
Class & Racial Abilities: 

Feats: Extra Music X4 a day., Point Blank Shot
Spells / Songs [ 13 + lvl]: Percussion, Mage Hand, Light, Prestidig.
Leif Richard was charged with the duty to record all of Charity Heron’s adventures.  In return he would have a claim to land within the new kingdom.  This jovial, yet naive bard has his way with the ladies and his voice could quite a rampaging giant.  Already he has earned the admiration of Captain Blithe who has offered free passage to the bard whenever he is in need, as long as he entertains his crew some during the trip.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. Gorin Zachian
Class: Cleric  Level:1 Race: Human  Alignment: CG
Patron/Deity:Talios  		  Age: 20 Gender: Male  Height 5’5”
Hair: Brown Eyes: Lt Blue  Skin: Tan
Str: 14 Dex: 12 Con: 12 Int: 10 Wis: 14 Chr: 14
HP: 9  AC: 17 Melee Base: +2 Ranged Base: +1 Init: +1

Equipment:
Morningstar, Dagger (Silvered)

Skills: 
Concentration: 5, Knowledge Reg: 4, Spellcraft: 4
Experience: 850 needed 1000
Lang: Common
Class & Racial Abilities: 
Turn or Rebuke undead, spontaneous casting

Feats: Extra Turning, Divine Vigor
Spells / Prayers [ 12 + lvl]


Gorin Zachian, found himself pulled from his contemplations during a retreat at the famous Talios delve.  Soon, he found himself being equipped for battle and being tutored by others on the art of staying alive during combat.  Eventually, much to his displeasure, he found out that he was to accompany on of the orders Paladins on a mission to the Western Continent.  Gorin had been charged to help and protect the Paladin while she attempted to carve out a new kingdom in the wilds of the western lands.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5. Korbo Ourubi
Class: Monk  Level:1 Race: Human  Alignment: LG
Patron/Deity:		  Age: 21 Gender: Male  Height 6’2”
Hair: Brown Eyes: Lt Grey  Skin: Tan, but scarred on left arm
Str: 12 Dex: 14 Con: 12 Int: 12 Wis: 14 Chr: 12
HP: 9  AC: 14 Melee Base: +1 Ranged Base: +1 Init: +1

Equipment:
Nunchaku, Sling

Skills: 
Balance:3, Climb: 3, Disable Device: 2, Hide: 3, Knowledge Arcana: 2, Open Lock: 2, Search: 3, Spot: 4, Swim: 2, Tumble: 5
Experience: 530 needed 1000
Lang: Common, Auran
Class & Racial Abilities: 
Unarmed Strike, Stunning Attack, Evasion, Fast Move, Flurry of Blows, AC Bonus
Feats: Blind-Fighting, Dodge

Traveling to the west was a great honor bestowed upon Korbo Ourubi by his elder in the order.  Korbo has always been fascinated by the ancient knowledge that was lost to the eastern empire when the west was lost to the barbarian hordes.  Korbo sees this chance to travel in the company of Charity as his chance to find this lost knowledge for his order.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Ulrik Rurik-Son, of Hammer Fell hall, clan Battleheart, Battle Brigade: Blood Rage
Class: Fighter  Level:1 Race: Dwarf  Alignment: LG
Patron/Deity:Moradin		  Age: 48 Gender: Male  Height 4’3”
Eyes: Drk. Green  Hair: Black  Skin: Tan
Str: 14 Dex: 13 Con: 16 Int: 12 Wis: 10 Chr: 11
HP: 13  AC: 16 Melee Base: +3 Ranged Base: +2 Init: +1

Equipment:
Battleaxe, Lt. Crossbow, Chain Shirt, Shield, small.

Skills: 
Climb:5, Craft[distiller]: 3,  Jump: 4, Ride: 3, Swim: 5
Experience: 540 needed 1000
Lang: Common, dwarf, orc
Class & Racial Abilities: 

Feats: Dodge, Endurance

*Ulrik Rurik-son’s Journal*

(excerpt)

At age 30, my father, Rurik Garik-son, brought me into the Great Hall of Feasts.  He limped along, favoring his slightly twisted right leg.  He had told me that he was born with a lame leg and could not continue the warrior tradition of our family.  Father could not fight, but he was well respected as the best distiller of dwarven spirits of the clans.  He brought me into the Feasthall and bade me to listen.

“Up above, young Ulrik, you will see the banners of each family that has pledged to defend the dwarven kingdom with their lives.  Each banner up there means that the warrior of the family has a chance to be one of the few who sit on the High Council, advisors to the King.  There are many banners up there, but only a select few are chosen to advise in addition to their warrior duties.

Now, as you see along the walls… there are banners of families who for some reason or another cannot pledge a warrior to the ranks of the Defenders of the Kingdom.  Some are families that have fallen into dishonor by the deeds of their family… they have a border around them of black cloth.  Only the greatest deed may bring the family back to being part of the kingdom again and remove the black cloth that outlines their banner.”

Rurik moves past the black-lined banners and brings young Ulrik in front of an intricately detailed banner.  The dwarven surname Haradin is stitched in large Dwarven runes across the top of the banner.  The banner shows a pile of what seems to be demonic skulls with a large Dwarven Defender shield and battleaxe stitched at the top of the pile.

“This is the banner of our family, Haradin.  It no longer sits among the rafters of the hall because of my birth.  As you can see, our family has a long history of slaying fiends.  Your grandfather was the last of our family to bear the honor name “Demonslayer”.  It was during his last fight, when he led a group of warriors against a powerful demon and slew it that the demon had the last word and placed a curse upon your grandfather… ‘You will not bear a warrior ever again and your family will die and wither, thus I curse you with my last breath of this existence.”

Your grandfather came home to his pregnant wife.  She looked at him worriedly as he came in and hung his armor and arms by the door.  “You are safe and have come back to me, Garik… I was so concerned.”  Garik grunted softly, “Aye woman, I am back and will always be here… how is my future?”, he moved to his wife and placed his hand on her swollen stomach.  “I… I don’t know what to do, Garik… the little one has stopped kicking… I fear that something is wrong.”

Garik frowned and when he was able to besides his duty as warrior, he stayed by his wife’s side till a month later when the term of pregnancy should be over.

Rurik’s voice drops slightly as if a barely heard whisper, “It was then I was born… immediately coming out of my mother’s womb, my deformity could be seen… my twisted right leg.  The demon’s curse had hit our family… it is speculated that years of vanquishing demons in our family gave weight to that demon’s curse.  It was with great sorrow and heartbreak did your grandfather die as he knew when he breathed his last breath, the family banner would hang no longer in the hall, except on the wall.”

“My birth had stopped the lineage of warriors in my family… I consulted the priests and had them cast their runes.  They told me that in order to break the curse, I must sacrifice the weapons and armor that had been passed down generation to generation in our family.  I watched as the armor and weapons of family Haradin were sacrificed in the forges of Moradin.  As your grandfather’s armor finally sank into the smelter near the Great Forge, the fire underneath flared briefly and from nowhere the sound of hammer on anvil could be heard as if from a deep well.”

“Only then dared I sire a family, I wooed your mother, the second daughter of one of Garik’s axe brethren.  It was only when you were born, a fine healthy dwarven child, that I knew the curse had been broken.”

“Ulrik, you will begin training under those friends of our family who believe that restoring the banner of Haradin to the heights of this hall will once again restore the honor of our family and show that no dying words of a demon can hold sway over dwarves.”

“When you are of sufficient age, the King will give you a quest to restore the name.  We are fortunate that our family is not in dishonor like the banners bordered in black.  It takes them more than a generation to redeem their family name.  Because there was no dishonor in our ability to pledge a warrior to the King, we can reverse the fortunes of our family by one generation.  You, Ulrik, will fulfill a mission given by the King… when you have finished your quest, our banner will hang once again amongst the other warrior-families.”


Ulrik has returned to the western lands to seek out rumors of a dwarven city called Durik’s Delve and to use it as a staging ground to explore other mountain ranges for his clan to possibly exploit.  His clans halls have begun to run low or oar to mine and they have now begun to send out scouts to locate a new site for their community.  Ulrik is striving hard to find such a place, for the honor it would bring to his family.His main problem was that he was going it alone, but Moradin seems to provide for he has managed to link up with a crazy group of humans set on establishing a new kingdom as well… 

7. Alistair Vearoen
Class: Sorc.  Level:1 Race: Human  Alignment: LG
Patron/Deity:   Age: 17 Gender: Make  Height 6’1”
Hair: Brwn  Eyes: Blue   Skin: Pale
Str: 9 Dex: 14 Con: 14 Int: 10 Wis: 10 Chr: 17
HP: 9  AC: 12 Melee Base: -1 Ranged Base: +2 Init: +2

Equipment:
Hvy Crossbow, Dagger

Skills: 
Concentration: 6, Alchemy:1 , Diplomacy: 4, Knowledge Arcana:2, Spellcraft:2, Wilderness lore: 1

Experience: 880 needed 1000
Lang: Common
Class & Racial Abilities: 
Feats: Dodge, Toughness +3 hp.

Charities father knew she could handle herself in battle as well as any man could, but he was worried that she might not always take the proper action.  Thus he pulled a favor he was owed by Alistair Vearoen to make sure she had some type of console with her.


----------



## Oberton (Jan 27, 2002)

*Others of Noteworthy Mention*

Others of Noteworthy Mention

----
More to come soon...

Captain Blithe of the Ship Osprey

Meriador
	Kings Chancellor (Williams)
	Lieutenant Roderick the Green
		Got a little to fresh with the Kings wife Queen Ygraine.
		Gaurds
			Jan, Leovild, Angsten, Deodantus, Theobald.

	Settler Families
		Petronas, Morevi, Barstok, Villems, Fanderole, Marholdt, Ingersoll, Knickerson, Greenleaf,Cathan

----


----------



## Oberton (Jan 27, 2002)

*Almanac*

Almanac

This section will descibe the world in general terms and the various faiths of the western continent. 

More to come soon...


----------



## Oberton (Jan 27, 2002)

*The Gathering*

Session 1 : The Gathering

Rounding the peninsula the crew of the Osprey lowered the main sails and began running about excitedly prepping her for a weeklong stay at the docks. The ancient city walls came all the way to the waters edge and showed signs of age and stress. The passengers looked about the city's edges with a little amazement. Most were surprised that a city this size could even exist on the Western Continent.  All they had ever heard was about the savages and barbarians that rule the lands here. This oasis of civilization was a shock to them.

Stepping over ropes and tackle Charity made her way to the starboard side of the Osprey and looked upon the city.  Unlike the other passengers, she saw something different, a city of filth, a city of unfortunate souls, a city in decline.  Only now did she realize how hard it was going to be to carve out her own kingdom in the wilds of the western continent. She would have very little access to modern day war machines, men at arms, and other tools of warfare. Sighing, Charity Heron turned hard on her boots and looked at her companions that had either been assigned to accompany her or signed on for the adventure and a chance to acquire some land of their own. Looking down at her chest were her holy symbol of Talious swung freely, she slowly gripped it and whispered a prayer that some of her friends just might make it back alive…

“Poxillomar, if you don’t mind can you check our equipment and make sure we have everything we need for a trip through the wilderness,” turning on her boots to face Ulrik, Charity continued, “ Ulrik, check your equipment also friend.  We will be needing your skills once we find a base of operations in the Snowreach Mountains.”  Ulrik and Poxillmar nodded in agreement and made their way to the docks to inspect the groups equipment as it was being unloaded.

“I guess everyone else can accompany me to the Chancellor, so I can present the land charter to the authorities,” Stepping off the boat, Charity never looked back to confirm, but assumed her friends would follow.  They did of course.

More Coming soon...


----------



## Oberton (Jan 27, 2002)

*The Gryphon's Legacy (Monster Encountered To date)*

Monsters and such from the System Reference Documents...





*The Gryphon's Legacy*
*Monsters Encountered to Date*
Coming soon.
---------------- Enct: One  ----------------------
*BOAR* -- none module encounter
Medium-Size Animal					
Hit Dice: d8+9 (22 hp)				
Initiative:+0		
Speed:40 ft.					
AC:16 (+6 natural)			
Attacks:Gore +4 melee			
Damage:Gore 1d8+3
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.				
Special Attacks: Ferocity			
Special Qualities: Scent			
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2			
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 10, Con 17,Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5
Climate/Terrain: Temperate and warm forest
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 2
Treasure: None  (it had three piglets with it, extra food…
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 4-5 HD (Medium-size)
---------------------------------------------------------
-----------------  Enct: 2 -----------------------------
*Ankheg* -- none module encounter
Note: This creature was weaker than normal for this group. 
Large Beast
Hit Dice: 3d10+9 (19 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft., burrow 20 ft.
AC: 18 (-1 size, +9 natural)
Attacks: Bite +3 melee (normal +6)
Damage: Bite 2d6+3 (normal +7)
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Improved grab, acid, spit acid
Special Qualities: Tremorsense
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 1, Wis 13, Cha_6
Skills: Listen +4

Climate/Terrain: Temperate and warm plains, forest, and underground
Organization: Solitary or cluster (2-4)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 4 HD (Large); 5-9 HD (Huge)

Combat

An ankheg usually lies 5 to 10 feet below the surface until its antennae detect the approach of prey. It then burrows up to attack. (Treat this as a charge.)

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the ankheg must hit with its bite attack. If it gets a hold, it deals automatic bite damage each round the hold is maintained. If the ankheg is damaged after grabbing its prey, it retreats backward down its tunnel at burrowing speed, dragging the victim with it.

Acid (Ex): Acidic enzymes drip from an ankheg’s mouth each round it maintains a hold. It automatically deals 1d4 points of acid damage each round in addition to bite damage.

Spit Acid (Ex): Stream of acid 5 feet high, 5 feet wide, and 30 feet long, once every 6 hours; damage 4d4, Reflex half DC 14. One such attack depletes the ankheg’s acid supply for 6 hours. It cannot spit acid or deal acid damage during this time. Ankhegs do not use this ability unless they are desperate or frustrated. They most often spit acid when reduced to fewer than half their hit points or when they have not successfully grabbed an opponent.

Tremorsense (Ex): Ankhegs can automatically sense the location of anything within 60 feet that is in contact with the ground.

---------------------------------------------------------
-----------------  Enct: 3 -----------------------------
* Weak Dire-Wolf*  -- none module encounter
Note: This dire-wolf has recently lost a fight with another alpha-male and was kicked out of the pack. He has not faired that well and is desperate for food.  This need has driven to hunt near the trail hoping for a easy meal.
Large Animal  							
Hit Dice: 6d8+18 (25 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 50 ft.
AC: 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural)
Attacks: Bite +7melee  * lowered for party CR
Damage: Bite 1d8+5 * lowered for party CR
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Trip
Special Qualities: Scent  							
Saves:Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +6  							
Abilities:Str 25, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10    							
Skills: Hide +5, Listen +6, Move Silently +5,Spot +6, Wilderness Lore +1*       Climate/Terrain: Any forest, hill, mountains, plains, and underground                                                                 and underground
Organization: Solitary or pack (5-8)
Challenge Rating: 3  (2 for party CR level)
Treasure: None


----------



## Oberton (Jan 29, 2002)

*The Gryphon's Legacy*

*The Gryphon's Legacy *  
Coming soon.


----------



## Oberton (Jan 30, 2002)

*Ulrik Rurik-son’s Journal*

*Ulrik Rurik-son’s Journal*  
note:  I placed a copy of this in the persona section also...

(excerpt)

At age 30, my father, Rurik Garik-son, brought me into the Great Hall of Feasts.  He limped along, favoring his slightly twisted right leg.  He had told me that he was born with a lame leg and could not continue the warrior tradition of our family.  Father could not fight, but he was well respected as the best distiller of dwarven spirits of the clans.  He brought me into the Feasthall and bade me to listen.

“Up above, young Ulrik, you will see the banners of each family that has pledged to defend the dwarven kingdom with their lives.  Each banner up there means that the warrior of the family has a chance to be one of the few who sit on the High Council, advisors to the King.  There are many banners up there, but only a select few are chosen to advise in addition to their warrior duties.

Now, as you see along the walls… there are banners of families who for some reason or another cannot pledge a warrior to the ranks of the Defenders of the Kingdom.  Some are families that have fallen into dishonor by the deeds of their family… they have a border around them of black cloth.  Only the greatest deed may bring the family back to being part of the kingdom again and remove the black cloth that outlines their banner.”

Rurik moves past the black-lined banners and brings young Ulrik in front of an intricately detailed banner.  The dwarven surname Haradin is stitched in large Dwarven runes across the top of the banner.  The banner shows a pile of what seems to be demonic skulls with a large Dwarven Defender shield and battleaxe stitched at the top of the pile.

“This is the banner of our family, Haradin.  It no longer sits among the rafters of the hall because of my birth.  As you can see, our family has a long history of slaying fiends.  Your grandfather was the last of our family to bear the honor name “Demonslayer”.  It was during his last fight, when he led a group of warriors against a powerful demon and slew it that the demon had the last word and placed a curse upon your grandfather… ‘You will not bear a warrior ever again and your family will die and wither, thus I curse you with my last breath of this existence.”

Your grandfather came home to his pregnant wife.  She looked at him worriedly as he came in and hung his armor and arms by the door.  “You are safe and have come back to me, Garik… I was so concerned.”  Garik grunted softly, “Aye woman, I am back and will always be here… how is my future?”, he moved to his wife and placed his hand on her swollen stomach.  “I… I don’t know what to do, Garik… the little one has stopped kicking… I fear that something is wrong.”

Garik frowned and when he was able to besides his duty as warrior, he stayed by his wife’s side till a month later when the term of pregnancy should be over.

Rurik’s voice drops slightly as if a barely heard whisper, “It was then I was born… immediately coming out of my mother’s womb, my deformity could be seen… my twisted right leg.  The demon’s curse had hit our family… it is speculated that years of vanquishing demons in our family gave weight to that demon’s curse.  It was with great sorrow and heartbreak did your grandfather die as he knew when he breathed his last breath, the family banner would hang no longer in the hall, except on the wall.”

“My birth had stopped the lineage of warriors in my family… I consulted the priests and had them cast their runes.  They told me that in order to break the curse, I must sacrifice the weapons and armor that had been passed down generation to generation in our family.  I watched as the armor and weapons of family Haradin were sacrificed in the forges of Moradin.  As your grandfather’s armor finally sank into the smelter near the Great Forge, the fire underneath flared briefly and from nowhere the sound of hammer on anvil could be heard as if from a deep well.”

“Only then dared I sire a family, I wooed your mother, the second daughter of one of Garik’s axe brethren.  It was only when you were born, a fine healthy dwarven child, that I knew the curse had been broken.”

“Ulrik, you will begin training under those friends of our family who believe that restoring the banner of Haradin to the heights of this hall will once again restore the honor of our family and show that no dying words of a demon can hold sway over dwarves.”

“When you are of sufficient age, the King will give you a quest to restore the name.  We are fortunate that our family is not in dishonor like the banners bordered in black.  It takes them more than a generation to redeem their family name.  Because there was no dishonor in our ability to pledge a warrior to the King, we can reverse the fortunes of our family by one generation.  You, Ulrik, will fulfill a mission given by the King… when you have finished your quest, our banner will hang once again amongst the other warrior-families.”


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 30, 2002)

Oberton, this is cool. I have been wanting to get The Gryphon's Legacy and have liked the quality of the product and it has received good reviews. Now I can view a playtest of it! The pressure's on 

Will be interesting to see how Pox deals with a bunch of goody-goodies...
Like the story of Urik. 
Charity's in charge, huh? That should be interesting. Hopefully, the rest of the party will temper what appears to be her single-mindedness.


----------



## Oberton (Jan 31, 2002)

*Session 1, Part 2*

*Session 1 Part 2*  
“Why would I follow you,” Gorin Zachian says as he wipes his hands clean of the salt brine that covered everything near the sea ,” I care not for all of the administrative chores you must attend to Charity.”
Scoffing to himself he continued,” I am here because my church so required it.  I was quite content in my studies at the delve and now you presume to order me around like some lap dog,” turning around with a flourish, “young lady you have much to learn about leading people and I do not have the patience to teach thee.”  Looking about for a crate to rest upon, Gorin finds one and settles down.

Turning around Charity looks about at the others with a look of disbelief and an uncertainty of what caused Gorin’s outburst. “I, ah, “ searching for what to say,” am sorry Gorin, but I do need your help kind sir.” Looking about at the other companions to see if she is doing the right thing Charity continues, “Plus, we will be seeking the favor of Talios here at the local temple.” Seeing Gorin look up at the mention of a local branch of his belief, Charity knew he would at least follow that far.

“Alistar,” Charity spoke softly, not wanting to offend anyone else,” would you mind helping out the others to determine what we might need for traveling in the wilderness and to make sure we have enough supplies for a… ,” pausing for a moment, Charity realized she did not know the duration of the trip overland to their land grant,” uh, well actually that last part should wait till we know exactly how far and long it will take us to travel to our new location.”

Packing away his travel cloak and pulling forth, another with out the salt brine on it, Alistar Vearoen, glanced towards Charity with a smile. ” I would be honored my lady to help thee,” he said as he turned with a look of displeasure on his face towards Gorin, because of his outburst.

Shortly the group found themselves moving down the streets that were cracked and in ill repair. The streets slanted slightly towards the center forming a narrow drainage way.  ( Kind of like a V ) All of the companions were amazed at the horrible smell that permeated the city when suddenly, a lady on the second floor of a building shouted out a warning and dumped a chamber pot into the street below.  The companions watched in disbelief as the raw sewage drained towards the center of the road and realized that the sludge was the cities sewage system. The trip towards the palace was a test of the groups dexterity in avoiding chamber pot contents being dumped on them and avoiding raw sewage that got splashed up by wagons or pedestrians who did not care anymore. 

After paying a gate fee the group entered the Palace district.  To everyone’s relief the streets here were much cleaner and no visible sewage could be found.  Everyone moved about with a quick pace to their step and would not stop to give directions… Just to busy.

Finally the companions found the annex to the palace…


----------



## Oberton (Jan 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Oberton, this is cool. I have been wanting to get The Gryphon's Legacy and have liked the quality of the product and it has received good reviews. Now I can view a playtest of it! The pressure's on
> 
> Will be interesting to see how Pox deals with a bunch of goody-goodies...
> Like the story of Urik.
> Charity's in charge, huh? That should be interesting. Hopefully, the rest of the party will temper what appears to be her single-mindedness. *




Thanks for reading and pardon my writing skills. I has been sometime since I have done anything like this.  Most of what you have read so far is character history.  THe module did not provide any history except to say the party was issued a land grant.  I wanted to have the group related in more than one way.  So some of them are friends, co-workers and etc...  The Paladin's history will be very fun to play with in the future. I also like Ulrik's history.  Dave plays him and has done an excellent job in fleshing him out...  I must say I am blessed with a great group of players who have a passion for the game.  We meet every week on Saturday in New Orleans and play till I can't keep my eyes open.  I have not played this much since I was in school.  Our group also helps to run a large RPGA group in this area also.  

Later and Game On...


----------



## Oberton (Feb 4, 2002)

*Session 1 Part 3.*

*Hurry up and move out... * 

Place holder for next session entry...

This one is coming soon.  It will cover the players time spent in the city and their dealing with local officials and the church...



O'Berton
www.mmpog.net


----------



## Oberton (Feb 4, 2002)

*Monsters Encountered...*

I have updated the monsters encountered section above... Enjoy...


----------



## Hatch the Dwarf (Feb 4, 2002)

*Nice*

Nice Stuff Warren, I like the Monsters encountered part. 


Keep it Up!


----------



## Oberton (Feb 13, 2002)

*Holidays and Mardi Gras...*

Sorry for the long delay in updating...  I live in New Orleans and Mardi Gras is just now finishing up... I promise to post some updates as soon as my group meets again this weekend, if all goes well...


----------

